# Main > General Discussion >  Real Life Map Filters Like Topographic Or Isochronic

## MoLAoS

So I'm making a map based strategy game and I saw some cool isochronic maps on Twitter and I was thinking about what some good real life "map modes" would be that were useful for making decisions in history. I definitely see some uses for isochronic maps of various kinds in my game, and any map game really. My family are big orienteering people, mostly my mom and sister who went to worlds and stuff, so I know all about topographic maps. Are there any other very useful map types that don't get used in many games? Consider an extremely detailed and open simulation. So any historically useful map type could be relevant.

----------


## HINDSIGHT

Interesting idea. A few things come to mind, but I might need more info about the game. Weathermaps might work for some aspects of a game. Geological maps, https://www.bgs.ac.uk/information-hub/bgs-maps-portal/
And this map of traveltime in america and how it changed in the 1800s.
https://www.aei.org/carpe-diem/maps-...1857-and-1930/

Good luck.

----------

